# Oxyopsis peruviana



## jplelito (Apr 29, 2007)

I got these from Francisco originally, and they are doing really well. All are at their fourth molt now, and tackling bluebottles with no problem (_Oxyopsis peruviana_):

















The last one is a male, the 'runt' of the litter, and molted right after I took the picture, but my camera had run down the battery... *grumbles*


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice pictures! I'm currently waiting for a male to molt too. I've been waiting for almost a week.


----------

